# Light up Plexiglass (Polycarbonate) Panel Video Tutorial



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Something I have always enjoyed integrating into builds or seeing used is back lit plexiglass. You can use it to light up a sponsors logo, or your own, or just to simply highlight an area of your build. In this video tutorial I show you Step by Step how you can use plexiglass and other techniques to create an awesome panel.

The possibilities are endless, use it on an amp rack, use it on a sub box, use it on a console whatever!

And yes, there are other ways this can be done, I just have found this way to work quite effectively!

Lets learn how to make this:



Enjoy, and please leave me a comment letting me know what you think or if you have something to add!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58yDi8rSIhc&feature=c4-overview&list=UU4FiN46mPTtkJxzRXJY21lQ


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Pretty lights  ???


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Super videos man I like your stuff


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Haha... that's what she said.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

optimaprime said:


> Super videos man I like your stuff


Thank you, hope you are subscribed, check back often!


----------



## Amanc96 (Jun 24, 2013)

Great vids! I love your YouTube channel!


----------

